# Modern Dance Forms



## BurningDesire

I'm sure most of us are aware of things like Chopin's Waltzes and Polonaises and Mazurkas, and the composition by many other classical composers using a variety of traditional dancing forms as the basis for their pieces. In the 20th Century Stravinsky (among others) wrote foxtrots and tangos and ragtimes. I was wondering if anybody besides me has considered composing things based in modern dance forms like disco and skanking and swing dancing and moshing? :3 And not just a piece for a pop or jazz group, but like a solo piano piece thats a skank or a disco, or such a piece for orchestra, or whatever.


----------



## Crudblud

Yes.

P.S.: Yes


----------



## Krisena

It exists.


----------



## HarpsichordConcerto

BurningDesire said:


> ... I was wondering if anybody besides me has considered composing things based in modern dance forms like disco and skanking and swing dancing and moshing? :3 And not just a piece for a pop or jazz group, but like a solo piano piece thats a skank or a disco, or such a piece for orchestra, or whatever.


How's the composition progressing? Care to share your, presumably beautiful music, right here? I would love to dance to it.


----------



## PetrB

Guillaume Connesson ~ Techno Parade 





John Adams ~ John's book of alleged dances, for string quartet and prepared magnetic tape


----------



## Petwhac

Ades- 3rd movement of Asyla is supposed to be club music, hence the big bass drum!
The relevant sections are at about 3mins and again at about 4.40.
The thing about modern dance music is that it is almost always computer based and therefore extremely tight rhythmically and precise, the 'groove' being the most important thing.
This rendition is definitely lacking in the groove dept. Most DJs would run a mile! :lol:


----------



## Petwhac

PetrB said:


> Guillaume Connesson ~ Techno Parade
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> John Adams ~ John's book of alleged dances, for string quartet and prepared magnetic tape


I didn't know Connesson and have been checking out all his stuff on youtube. It's greeeeaaaat!!


----------



## clavichorder

A 21st century composer really should devote some time and effort to writing orchestral, piano, or small ensemble instrumentals for some of the crazier kinds of dancing that exist these days. Break dancing could actually merit something really interesting, and the dancer could very flexibly adapt to the composer's writing and vice versa. On the other hand, "grinding in a club," that would be really comical and I would have to be very convinced by the music to take it seriously.


----------

